# NZ Oil Spill - Rena Disaster



## Corrimeala (Jan 2, 2009)

Any of the forum members involved in the salvage of the Rena off NZ North Coast.?

See that Svitzer are the salvage company and I thought I saw some of the forums participants were involved with that company.


----------

